# ESB pole and wires on potential development site - could it be moved and who pays?



## MelF (19 Mar 2021)

Considering a site that has planning permission but it's an elevated site and if anyone was to build, a nearby ESB pole and wires (pole not located on the site but wires traversing it) pretty much dominates the roofline and would get in the way of development - as well as being an eyesore and possible hazard. 

What kind of issues/hassle would I be facing getting this moved, ie ballpark cost for ESB to move it, and would you need landowner permissions to divert/locate it elsewhere etc... Trying to ascertain if it would be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Mar 2021)

You would have to pay for it. How much it costs depends on what has to be done. If it is simply moving it out a bit it will be cheaper than having to put it underground. You will need to get expert advice on it but @Leo could pull something out of the bag on it.  . I couldn't imagine it being cheap.


----------



## MelF (19 Mar 2021)

Don't think putting it underground would work as it would basically be going beneath the foundations of the house. But since it's hazard given how close the wires would be to roof level and associated construction etc, surely ESB would need to sort?


----------



## Mick22 (19 Mar 2021)

ESB Networks will normally move a  line  on a private site free of charge if is in the way of construction and you have planning permission. You  need to contact  them at 1850 372 757 and have a site map .


----------



## Leo (22 Mar 2021)

SBarrett said:


> You will need to get expert advice on it but @Leo could pull something out of the bag on it.



Challenge accepted   

Previous thread here, ESB move application form [broken link removed].


----------



## MelF (22 Mar 2021)

Leo said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> Previous thread here, ESB move application form [broken link removed].


Really helpful, thank you! Much appreciated.


----------

